# And the New #1 Drone Target in Pakistan is?



## AWP (Nov 7, 2013)

Assuming our drone operators don't have PTSD and can't do their jobs...

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/1...afzai-attack-as-new-leader/?intcmp=latestnews

Yeah, these guys want peace alright. Nothign says "progress" like trying to kill a teenage girl.



> The Pakistani Taliban chose the man who planned the attack on teenage activist Malala Yousafzai as the group's new leader Thursday, less than a week after the U.S. killed its former chief in a drone strike, a militant commander and intelligence official said.


 
But wait!



> The new leader, Fazlullah, has served as the Pakistani Taliban's leader in the northwest Swat Valley but *is believed to be hiding in neighboring Afghanistan*.


 
Nicely done. The guy ran to US and Afghan controlled areas because those are safer than Pakistan? That's "WINNING" OEF-A style...


----------

